# What's in the HO roundhouse???



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

This thread is to talk about the fleets of our respective pikes. The rules are simple;

(1) Play nice! The thread's open to those that will.

(2) Talk about the fleets! What you have, need, and want too.

(3) Have fun! Why not?

(4) Make all the good jokes you want! Please leave the nasty poor ones at the door!!!

(5) This is for HO trains, but if you wish there was one for another scale, ask me, or create it yourself and tell me (please copy these rules, and adjust 5 accordingly).

(6) Make it interesting! Talk about your odd-balls, your train cars, your elderly, your latest, your best and worst on your pike. Heck, throw in some SPAM (Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, the wonderful, delicious meat-in-a-can!) , like the Great big ed and gunnerjohn thread!

(7) Bless this tread and all who use it, and do unto others as you would have them do unto you. I don't want to have WW3, WW4, WW5 and so on and so on, to break out here!!!

God bless you all, and start jawing!!! - 


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" - Says the Fonz.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Okay, Ice Breaker (this is going to me interesting)!*

Okay, to break the ice my roundhouse is packed with anything I can get my hands on, there's only one problem, I don't have a roundhouse! p). The road has 2-8-2 Mikado's, 4-6-2 Pacifics, a 2-8-4 Berkshier, a NYC 4-8-4 Niagara, 0-4-0's, all I don't have is an articulated, or a geared locomotive. The road's internal combustion, has a range from a doodlebug and an RDC, to a hustler and a Die-Cast Baldwin Shark. The Electrics are almost all from the of Danish/NS orgin, and run on 1500V D.C. (a shocking experince, let me tell you! - :laugh. 

The rolling stock, is anything I could get my hands on, and the coach stock is mostly heavyweight & varnish, with wood coaches (actula coaches made of wood, made to look like heavyweights). The road is one crazy mess, and I'm darn proud of it!

So let's hear from some of the other "Brass Hats" on the model high iron! Come on, let's hear from you!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Not too much steam for me...I've got a lone 2-6-2 Prairie in the roundhouse. A couple UP GP40-2's, and in CSX a GP-15, a GP38-2 and an SD60i


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice, I've got a Prairie, and a few Geep's, but the Prairie is sort of one fo the apples of my eye.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'd weep like schoolgirls at the vision of mechanical splendor that fills my engine bays...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tell Shay, don't be Mr. Mysterious, cut the red tape chopped liver!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> You'd weep like schoolgirls at the vision of mechanical splendor that fills my engine bays...


Wow that sounds like a line from "A Christmas Story"! :laugh:

Ok....Lets see if I can remember what I have. A lot has been boxed up for several months and I'm just now putting together a new layout which has a spot "designated" for a roundhouse....although one does not yet exist!

I'm predominantly B&O with an F6, an F7A & B, A GP7(? I think), and an SW7. There's an Amtrak F40PH that I'm pretty fond of with a Soundtraxx decoder installed. (The Amtrak hasn't seen the light of day for some time though for the same reasons stated above).

Rolling stock is mostly box and cattle cars. I'm not all that crazy about intermodel or tankers, but I realize that every railroad has to have a few of them! I'm building a set of Branchline - B&O Pullman passenger cars but that's low on the list of things to get done frankly.

I'm sure there's more in the container I have for rolling stock but that's about all I can think of for the moment.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That is... wow, I don't know what to say. How did you do your track planning like that?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sooooo....I have a 2 stall engine house that holds...wait for it...2 locos of different roads at a time.:laugh::laugh: Here is the fleet: Steam: (2) 2-8-8-2 Mallets (2) 4-8-4 (4) 2-8-4 Berkies (3) 4-6-2 Pacifics (2) 2-6-2 Prairies) (2) 0-6-0 Switchers (1) 0-8-0 Indiana Harbor Diesel: (2) SD-40-2's (4) GP 35's (4) F7 A&B's (2) GP9's.....Rolling Stock has a butt load of Stock cars for our Meat Plant and every covered & uncovered hopper of all sizes...our pride & joy is the Army Train w/F7 unit, Big Bertha Rail Gun,Exploding Box Car,a lot of Roco tanks on flat cars,missle car etc.....and our 70 ton rail crane!!:thumbsup: Worstsest is one 4-8-4 that was made in the 70's that moves like a brain damaged Zombie...but we are working out the bugs!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I have a few engines in my round house if I had a round house. Lets just stick with the steam engines for now, since I doubt I could even come close to recalling all my diesels.

My pride and joy!
N&W Class J #611 flat finish as used in regular service. 4-8-4 BLI Paragon with Sound
N&W Class Y6B no number 2-8-8-2 from Proto 2000 Heritage with sound
N&W Heavy Mountain 4-8-2 #120 form Bachmann Spectrum
Southern Consolidation 2-8-0 #722 from Bachmann Spectrum
B&O Consolidation 2-8-0 # #2782 from Bachmann Spectrum










































Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice fleet, Massey!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Massey, my jaw drops, as I see the J and Southern 722, I think Southern Steam Special. I'm reminded of my Southern 4501, a jem, and darn close, but it's a USRA Mehano, but when you look at them their pretty darn close, it's mostly a matter of running boards! Long live the Queen and Crescent Route, the Rat Hole, and the Southern!!! -


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So moving on, what would everybody like to have in their roundhouse? Do I hear anybodies ideas on their fleets??? And by all means, keep talking about your rosters too!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a six stall roundhouse. It's actually two Atlas roundhouses built into one. It's also connected to an Atlas electric turntable. The roundhouse itself is shared by two railroads, Santa Fe and Rio Grande. The engines it houses are all diesels. Surrounding the roundhouse is a machine shop/engine and car repair shop, a parts facility, offices of operation facility for both railroads, a fuel depot, an operations tower and a railroad junkyard which is still currently under contruction, and probably will be for a while as I gradually over time collect different items to put in it.

Routerman


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Anybody want to talk about the locomotives they want?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I want a SD70ACe painted in UP/SP heritage, UP Yellow, and one or more in BNSF swoosh. MTH is the brand I am saving for but even an Athearn Genesis version will be good too.

Oh and toss in a couple of Kato AC4400s too BNSF again.

Massey


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Broadway Limited Blue-Line AC6000CW, in CSX colors would be my dream locomotive.....actually 2 would be the dream team :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

UP - Veranda Turbine, U50, DDA40x (love the big boys) 

CSX - MP15, AC6000, SD70ACe

DT&I and AnnArbor RR (Just love the look of these engines - I'll probably pick up a couple GP's in the old Orange livery)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My loco want would be a BLI N&W y6b 2-8-8-2 steamer. The diecast body
really interests me, as all my other locos are plastic. I am patient and wait till
I get a good buy to purchase stuff for my railroad (ok, I am cheap). I waited 
for a good deal on this engine until they were all gone. I hope BLI does another
run of these. A digitrax DCC system needs to come first.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OH yea I need to add a couple KCS SD70ACe engines in there too. In theory if my railroad is in a location to interchange with NS and BNSF then I would also have to be near the KCS as well. Why not have a diversified fleet?!

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

More pictures would be nice for those of us (me) who don't know one engine from a gate post. I would particularly like to see what your roundhouses look like if you have one. pete


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*I agree*



norgale said:


> More pictures would be nice for those of us (me) who don't know one engine from a gate post. I would particularly like to see what your roundhouses look like if you have one. pete


:ttiwwop:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

^^ Hey I posted my Pics... At least of my steam fleet!

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes you did and that's what prompted me to make this request. Thanks Massey. Pictures are great. pete


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Small Fleet*

I only have three engines. 

One is a Western Maryland, another is CSX and my last it a 60ton? Switcher. Wish I had more. I am not sure what type of engines they all are but I am sure someone will tell me switch would be nice to know.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Check out my album, I can't post them on the main thread, so look them up! There are some real gems on the roster!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Those are great engines that every railroad needs to have 05. I don't know their designations either but I do know they are present on most real roads. I like the Volunteer Firefighter car too. That's different. 
Looks like you have a nice layout going there and I like the cakandar too. Pete


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks norgale, my roster is slowly plucking along, and the next thing's going to be an H-16-44 and maybe a 4-8-2, I haven't decided on the later yet!!!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Get both when you can. No sense in having to decide which to get.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

norgale said:


> Those are great engines that every railroad needs to have 05. I don't know their designations either but I do know they are present on most real roads. I like the Volunteer Firefighter car too. That's different.
> Looks like you have a nice layout going there and I like the cakandar too. Pete


Thanks norgale. Yea I am not good at remembering things like that but I still love trains and to me thats all that matters. The calandar was a xmas gift from my mother-in law (I know how weird!)


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Actualy, the 4-8-4, it's an NYC S-1. And hopefuly, I'll consider that Norgale!!!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

What's on the roster? Let me see if I can remember:
Athearn SE GP40-2 in Athaearn colors with matching caboose
Athearn SD40-2 SP 1984 Olympics
Athearn SD40-2 BN
Athearn SD40-2 SPSF Kodachrome
Athearn U28B BN
Athearn GP-60 UP
Athearn SD40-2T D&RGW
Athearn GP38-2 UP
Athearn H24-66 Trainmaster
Athearn DD40 dummy in CB&Q
Athearn F-7 ABA in Northern Pacific with 14 matching SL cars
Stewart Alco C628 C&NW
Tyco SD-9 UP, with handrails
Tyco Super 630 in ICG orange and white with handrails
Rivarossi Berkshire 2-8-4 AAR colors
Bachmann Jupiter with a few matching passenger and boxcars

I think that's about all of it so far.....

My rollingstock consists of about 98% Athearn bluebox stuff because I love it! I've got a few Stewart hoppers which are okay but as you can tell my real love lies with Athearn blue box stuff. 

What would I like? More H-24-66's and more SD40-2's! And a finished basement so I could start building my double decker tourist layout!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Berkshires are great, however, it's a bummer about the how 759 was never able to make it to Utah. The Union Pacific is so thick about non-UP steam power. Think about it, what is UP steam power now of these days. The SP, WP, C&NW, SSW, and others!!! This was what the UP is made of, and their policy is somewhat bologna.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Guru, the reasons are likely non to do with you cant run your stuff on my rails just because and more to do with a couple of other reasons.

First is damage to the tracks from the "hammer effect" that all reciprocating steam engines produce. This causes damage to the rails especally if the ties are concrete. Another thing would be federal regulations citing that you have to be "certified" to run an engine on this route or that route. This would limit who could actually run the train where and UP may not have any one that could do it and the other road prolly didnt either. A steam engine handles different than a diesel so not any engineer could just jump in and make it happen. The last thing I would guess would be liability if something went wrong. Who would be at fault for the damage and possible loss of an irreplacable steam engine? Lawyers would have a hay day with that one.

UP can run it's own steam on its own rails since it would have engineers trained to run the engines on the routes it wants to run them on. Also the liability is solely with UP and not another company

Massey


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

We just had a visit from UP 844 a few months ago. I live in Ogden, Utah, where we have a DD40 and one of the last remaining gas turbines on display. I've even been in the cab of that Gas Turbine (unauthorized, of course) and the DD40. Pretty interesting old locomotives. 

I'm not much of a steamer fan but they are cool.


----------

